# John'S (Proxy) V657 Thread



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

americankiwi said:


> I picked up another Seiko, do you know if its a good watch or junk? its a V657-8069 chrono


John.

Rather than take an existing (the already far too l-o-n-g 7A38-701B) thread fftopic: .... it's better IMO to start a new one.









Personally I don't rate the Seiko V657 movement (also used by Alba, Pulsar, etc.).

It's cheap, and distinctly low-end, compared to the likes of Seiko's 7Axx and 7Txx series.

Having said that, the watches often have quite attractive looking dials.

Here's a Japanese blog entry about (servicing) your particular V657-8069: http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/seiko/chronograph/v657-8069.html










Another one which sold, here on RLT last year, for a mere 20 quid: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59514


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

If you run a search on this forum section, there's already lots of information to be found on V657's.

A thread asking about crystal replacement on a Pulsar V657: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65552

Another thread about Alba / Seiko V657 'Aliens' Frankens: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67027

A recent much-detailed thread about a defective V657-9010: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=70755

Virtually everything you might need to know about the V657 movement is already linked in that last thread. :read:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't know the V657 movement (at all), but it's what I'd class as a 'cheapie' ....
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Having said that, the watches often have quite attractive looking dials.


Hmmm. Yes - I seem to remember being quite taken by the V657-8140, a while back: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59418



makky said:


> V657-8140


----------

